# Mr car is running GREAT!



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Just wanted to let everyone know, my 1999 Maxima SE-L is running like a champ.

82,000 miles on stock clutch and it still grabs like it should.
CV Joints are in perfect shape.
Paint has no orange peel...looks good when I wash it.
No engine problems whatsoever.

This is the most reliable car I've ever owned.

Thank you, that is all.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=95923


:fluffpol: :givebeer:


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

MrEous said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know, my 1999 Maxima SE-L is running like a champ.
> 
> 82,000 miles on stock clutch and it still grabs like it should.
> CV Joints are in perfect shape.
> ...


sweeeeet...its a shame so many others arent


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

am3rican said:


> sweeeeet...its a shame so many others arent



A lot of them are running GREAT. Just because the are not these sights shouting about it does not mean they are not out there.

My 99 GXE is running great also. I have 172,000 miles on it. I just changed the coils packs and knock sensor in the last two years. No other problems.


----------

